# GT-R Limited Edition + OptiCoat: Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Attempting to make up for lost writeups.

2012 Nissan GT-R limited in for a 2 day new car prep and paint correction detail plus Optimum Opti Coat.

This is how a good customer brings you his new car, all the plastic and bump guards still on from the dealer, no prep at all










Pre-soak body with OPC 5
Wheels sprayed down with Sonax FE and later pressure rinsed, no agitation needed on this car










No claying needed, simple application of IronX worked well
Alcohol + Distilled water wipedown (multiple) to remove some fine tape lines

Tape lines hard to see in daylight but visible once solution is sprayed...










Exhaust polished up and protected with Rejex sealant

50:50










Car needed minor paint correction. Polishing consisted of Menzerna powerfinish using the Flex rotary and tangerine pad followed by 106FA on the DA machine

Finishing stage using a green DD foam pad and Menzerna 106FA










Post IPA wipedown checking the work in sunlight, no residual haze or marring and time to apply OptiCoat



















Car was foamed with citrus wash and then rinsed, followed by 2 more IPA wipedowns before the application of Opti Coat. It may seem overkill to go through this much trouble to prep a finish but using a product like Opti Coat or Aquartz is not like a regular LSP, you cant just wipe it off and start over. Make sure everything is perfect before you move on with application, rushing it can just cause problems

Finishing details (engine bay, wheel wells trim work)

Engine bay before, light water etch in plastic










After removing and application of my #1 trim product Wolf's Trim Guard... the stuff is silly easy to work and not the least bit greasy!










Final shots...



















Metallic flake pop



















My favorite photo on this detail










Back in the garage awaiting pickup, some reflection shots...





































Thanks for looking :thumb:

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail*


----------



## Eric_Witt (Jun 9, 2010)

"Cutting disc"


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:argie: awesome pop on that. I love these car's, nice work :thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice car! Good work!


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Now that is a real new car preparation!
Keep up man!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work Dave :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Niiice work buddy, that color is sick! Glad you like Trim Guard :thumb:!


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful colour there:argie:
Nice work and pics:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

looks great, suites the black nismo wheels


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

matzagrin said:


> Nice car! Good work!


second that


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

stunning car :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Excellent work Dave :thumb:

Love that colour, haven't done one of those yet , just two Jet Blacks and one Silver .

Apparently you caught up with Antonio from ( Melbourne , Australia ) when you where at the Sema Show this month :wave:

That's what I was told

Mario*


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *Excellent work Dave :thumb:
> 
> Love that colour, haven't done one of those yet , just two Jet Blacks and one Silver .
> 
> ...


Um, me and Antonio may have met up :lol:

Yes we did and we had an awesome time in Vegas, truly nice guy!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work Dave :thumb:


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work ,stunning car love the flake pop shot


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Stunning! I love that spoiler shot too!

I get so jealous everytime I see one of these GTR's, it's not fair


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Um, me and Antonio may have met up :lol:
> 
> Yes we did and we had an awesome time in Vegas, truly nice guy!


*Well, that's what Antonio told me :lol:

Yes, I know Antonio quite well we continue sharing detailing tips !

Yes, nice guy I agree !

I believe that Bob was at Sema with you as well :lol:

Mario*


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful work Dave, wicked finish :buffer:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning as usual Dave, more write ups please


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome - the colour of the car makes it look 'alive'!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

car porn. great work :thumb:


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Stunning, that is all!


John


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb finish


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

one word - awesome!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Your write ups and work are amongst the best in the world, thank you for sharing.

What a car...


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

It seems you drop your favorite LSP Menzerna powerlock. Dave, are you converted to nano technology?


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

spenstar said:


> It seems you drop your favorite LSP Menzerna powerlock. Dave, are you converted to nano technology?


I still use powerlock regularly, for a regular synthetic sealant I think you cant beat it.

I only use a nano coating on cars that have 100% correction done and it is something I charge extra for, not everyone is willing to pay:thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work, giving a superb finish! You can really see the flake pop with good jetting too.:thumb:

Stunning looking motor, especially in that colour.:argie:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely


----------



## CARLTON (Nov 3, 2011)

love the pop on that paint, great work!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing, the colour popping in the sun is something very special, i have never seen a colour shine like that in the sun, amazing colour and car.

Very nice..


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

absolutely amazing but the wheels spoil it for me.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish, got to be one of my fave cars going


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work mate,love it! :thumb:


----------



## Wouter B (May 4, 2011)

Awesome finish!


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

I never realized a Nissan can look that cool. Amazing job!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow! That car is simply stunning! My favourite gtr colour too!


----------

